# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  One-Year Emergency Food Supply for One Adult

## sevin

I have found this list very helpful and thought I would share it.

A lot of survival food sites charge around $4000 for a one-year food supply for 1 person. It is far less expensive if you just go to Price Club or Sam's Club or wherever and buy the things on this list. It'll only cost you about $1700. 

http://www.grandpappy.info/hfood1yr.htm

70 Pounds of Long Grain White Rice in 10 or 20 pound Bags
70 Pounds of Whole Wheat Berries or Flour (Not self-rising) 
30 Pounds of Corn Meal 
36 Boxes	of 16 oz. Box of Spaghetti Noodles (Angel Hair or Thin) 
36 Boxes	of 7 oz. Box of Macaroni and Cheese 
4 Boxes of 42 oz. Box of Quaker Quick 1 Minute Oats 
4 Boxes of 5 lb. Box of Quaker Quick Grits 
4 Boxes of 32 oz. Aunt Jemima Buttermilk Complete Pancake/Waffle Mix
48 Cans of Bumble Bee Brand Tuna in Oil (Water pack has fewer calories)
24 Cans of 12.5 oz. Can Chicken
12 Cans of 16 oz. Can Dak Brand Canned Ham (No refrigeration required) 
24 Cans of 12 oz. Can Spam 
24 Cans of 5 oz. Can Vienna Sausage 
24 Cans of 12 oz. Can Roast Beef
48 Cans of 15.5 oz. Can Sloppy Joe Mix
48 Cans of 24 oz. Can Armour Brand Beef Stew (with Potatoes & Carrots) 
48 Cans of 15 oz. Can Chili with Beans 
96 Cans of 15 oz. Can Beans (Assorted Different Varieties) 
180 Cans	of 15 oz. Can Mixed Vegetables (Note: Green Beans have few calories) 
12 Boxes	of 32 oz. Box Instant Potatoes (Add water only preferred)
48 Cans of 15 oz. Can Fruit Cocktail 
24 Cans of 6 oz. Can Tomato Paste 
36 Cans of 26.5 oz. Can Hunt's or Delmonte Spaghetti Sauce 
12 Cans of 4 oz. Can Sliced Mushrooms (not pieces) 
12 Cans of 10.75 oz. Can Cream of Chicken Soup (To eat if you get sick) 
12 Boxes	of 64 oz. Box Powdered Instant Non-fat Dry Milk 
24 Cans of 12 oz. Can Evaporated Milk 
3 Boxes of 32 oz. Box Velvetta Brand Cheese (short shelf life)
4 Jars of 34 oz. Jar Extra-Virgin Olive Oil
4 Cans of 3 lb. Can Crisco Shortening
12 Boxes of 1 lb. Box Butter (Shelf Life is short unless Frozen) (No Margarine) 
12 Cans of 8 oz. Container Hershey's Cocoa Powder 
8 Cans of 16 oz. Can Hershey's Cocoa Syrup 
6 Boxes of 16 oz. Box Corn Starch
25 Pounds of White Granulated Sugar
12 Pounds of Light Brown or Dark Brown Sugar 
12 Pounds of Confectioners Sugar 
12 Boxes	of 20 oz. Box Brownie Mix (or Cake Mix) 
6 Jars of 18 oz. Jar Light Corn Syrup 
6 Bottles of 36 oz. Bottle Log Cabin Syrup
6 Jars of 24 oz. Jar "Sue Bee Brand" Clover Honey
12 Jars of 18 oz. Jar Peanut Butter 
12 Jars of 16 oz. Jar Jelly or Preserves 
24 Pkgs. of 5/16 oz. Package Hodgson Mill Brand Yeast (Store in Ziplock in Freezer)
12 Cans of 10 oz. Can Baking Powder (Store in Ziplock Bag in Refrigerator)
12 Boxes of 16 oz. Box Baking Soda
6 Bottles of 2 oz. Bottle Vanilla Extract
48 Each of Beef Bouillon Cubes
48 Each of Chicken Bouillon Cubes
24 Pounds of Salt (Morton Brand Canning and Pickling Salt) (Pure Salt)
12 Jars of 2.6 oz. Ground Black Pepper (or Whole Peppercorns) (Walmart)
12 Jars of 3.12 oz. Onion Powder (Walmart)
2 Jars of 0.9 oz. Oregano (Walmart)
2 Jars of 2.5 oz. Garlic Powder (Walmart)
2 Jars of 2.37 oz. Cinnamon (Walmart)
1 Jar of 0.4 oz. Parsley Flakes (Walmart)
1 Jar	 of 1.75 oz. Cayenne Red Pepper
2 Jars of 2.62 oz. Cream of Tartar
2 Bottles of 15 oz. Bottle Lemon Juice (Short shelf life)
Gallon Jug Apple Cider Vinegar

----------


## Matt Collins

Burt Gummer

----------


## Kotin

http://www.efoodsdirect.com/products...od-supply.html


under $1700 with a 10-15 year shelf life.. no MSG, HFCS, or GMO's.

----------


## sevin

> http://www.efoodsdirect.com/products...od-supply.html
> 
> under $1700 with a 10-15 year shelf life.. no MSG, HFCS, or GMO's.




Well crap, forget I started this thread then, I guess. lol

----------


## FreedomFighter8008

> http://www.efoodsdirect.com/products...od-supply.html
> 
> 
> under $1700 with a 10-15 year shelf life.. no MSG, HFCS, or GMO's.


This is vegetarian only and contains hydrolyzed vegetable protein -- just as bad as MSG.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroly...etable_protein

----------


## MsDoodahs

no canned salmon?

----------


## Todd

> http://www.efoodsdirect.com/products...od-supply.html
> 
> 
> under $1700 with a 10-15 year shelf life.. no MSG, HFCS, or GMO's.


That's great and one of the best one's I've seen.  





> Well crap, forget I started this thread then, I guess. lol



Nah.  All information is good on this.  Always looking for more options.

----------


## nayjevin

I hadn't considered canning salt, and I learned quite abit about survival storage methods.

wuddya think about canned fishies?

----------


## eOs

> This is vegetarian only and contains hydrolyzed vegetable protein -- just as bad as MSG.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroly...etable_protein


Poor me! I'll have to eat a hydrolyzed vegetable protein when the agriculture industry crumbles! Lol just messin

----------


## amy31416

Personally, I prefer buying things for storage slow and steady. I have it arranged in categories, then by expiration date. Everything that's going to expire within 6 months is in the kitchen, everything that's going to expire within a month gets offered to my brother and his gf, if they don't want it--it gets donated. And I know not to buy more of it because I won't use it.

Since I got into doing this, because of you guys freaking me the hell out, I've actually disciplined myself into baking frequently. And man, I am good at it now. 

So here, I'll just show off the bread one last time:

----------


## jclay2

Dang, amy31416, that bread looks amazing.

----------


## klamath

> Personally, I prefer buying things for storage slow and steady. I have it arranged in categories, then by expiration date. Everything that's going to expire within 6 months is in the kitchen, everything that's going to expire within a month gets offered to my brother and his gf, if they don't want it--it gets donated. And I know not to buy more of it because I won't use it.
> 
> Since I got into doing this, because of you guys freaking me the hell out, I've actually disciplined myself into baking frequently. And man, I am good at it now. 
> 
> So here, I'll just show off the bread one last time:


Bad girl! You made me hungry.

----------


## dannno

> This is vegetarian only and contains hydrolyzed vegetable protein -- just as bad as MSG.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroly...etable_protein


I think you confused TEXTURED vegetable protein with hydrolyzed vegetable protein..





> TVP® does NOT have MSG added to it, but glutamic acid, one of the components of the gluten that is a vegetable protein, will be spun off and bond with sodium in the hydrolizing process, so that monosodium glutamate WILL be naturally formed. However, this is more an issue of hysterical reporting. *You will find more naturally occuring MSG in other grain foods than you will in TVP®.*
> 
> Someone responded to the Karen’s Kitchen article by saying:
> 
> > You will find more naturally occurring MSG in other grain foods than you will in TVP®.
> 
> This is true however, there are two kinds of MSG, free and bound. *It’s the free form that is a flavor enhancer and in natural foods the free form is about 100 times less abundant* (see wikipedia table).


http://jacknorrisrd.com/?p=336

----------

